# säkin ympäri / ympäri säkkiä



## Gavril

Is _säkin ympäri / ympäri säkkiä _an idiom in Finnish? If so, what does it mean?

Kiitos


----------



## sakvaka

As far as I know, it isn't. Where have you found it?


----------



## Gavril

sakvaka said:


> As far as I know, it isn't. Where have you found it?



I saw it on a message board discussion a couple of weeks ago, but I can't locate the discussion right now. I'm sure that the phrase contained _säkki_, but I might be wrong about _ympäri_.

What is _säkki _in the context of boxing? That might help resolve the meaning of this idiom.


----------



## Hakro

_Säkki_ is in this case the hanging sack or bag (I couldn't check the correct term) that boxing fighters use for practicing.

There are several possibilities. Here are possible interpretations:

_Hän hyppi säkin ympäri_ = He was jumping around the sack.
_Hän iski ympäri säkkiä_ = He plugged everywhere on the sack.


----------



## sakvaka

Hakro said:


> _Säkki_ is in this case the hanging sack or bag (I couldn't check the correct term) that boxing fighters use for practicing.



_Nyrkkeilysäkki_ = punching bag


----------



## Gavril

Hakro said:


> _Säkki_ is in this case the hanging sack or bag (I couldn't check the correct term) that boxing fighters use for practicing.



It's called a _punching bag_ in American English. (EDIT: I see Sakvaka answered just before I submitted the response.)



> There are several possibilities. Here are possible interpretations:
> 
> _Hän hyppi säkin ympäri_ = He was jumping around the sack.



Could this mean (metaphorically) that someone was avoiding an issue?



> _Hän iski ympäri säkkiä_ = He plugged everywhere on the sack.



I.e., he was covering all the relevant issues?


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> Could this mean (metaphorically) that someone was avoiding an issue?
> I.e., he was covering all the relevant issues?


Both of your interpretations, Gavril, can be metaphorically applicable, but without further context I can't be sure.


----------



## Gavril

I think EVOO may finally have found the phrase I was wondering about 3 years ago:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2725983


----------

